# Obito vs Kisame



## StandingMan (May 7, 2017)

Battlefield: VoTE

Starting Distance: 50m

Conditions: IC, No restrictions. Single MS Obito


----------



## Troyse22 (May 7, 2017)

LightningBlader said:


> Battlefield: VoTE
> 
> Starting Distance: 50m
> 
> Conditions: IC, No restrictions. Single MS Obito



Idk, 50/50, depends entirely how fast Kisame decides he needs Waterdome.

Nothing short of max difficulty for whoever wins. If either hold back anything they're screwed.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Bonly (May 7, 2017)

Obito gives Kisame a one way trip to boxland without to many problems


----------



## Isaiah13000 (May 7, 2017)

Kamui aint restricted? Obito neg diffs.

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Hi no Ishi (May 7, 2017)

No knowledge?
Obito negative difficulty.  

Full Knowledge?
Obito has a fun time splashing around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alucardemi (May 7, 2017)

Of all the mismatches that have ever graced the Naruto Battledome, the ones in which people place characters against MS Obito are undoubtedly the best. As if they forget who the fuck Tobi was.

MS Obito ordered Pain around, put a Perfect Jinchuuriki in a genjutsu that was likened to Koto, not only did he put the Kyuubi in a genjutsu but he also had the chakra and control to summon it for relatively long periods of time -- and most of all, he also faced the 4th Hokage in a strongly contested high-speed battle. As a teenager. You don't even have to mention the fact that Kisame viewed him as the the true Lord 4th Mizukage, and respectfully addresses him by the title in the manga.

This isn't a match, it's a free eye-copter ride to a land full of boxes. Obito was, for the majority of the manga, the most highly-trained and knowledgeable Shinobi its world had. Minato described him as a ninja of unfathomable power. It wasn't until the advent of Madara and the past Hokages that he lost that distinction.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2017)

Kisame gets an all inclusive, first-class, trip to Boxland

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## oiety (May 7, 2017)

genjutsu gg

kamui gg

If perfect jin Yagura was put under one for years and the Kyuubi fell under its spell as well, no way is Arlong here going to resist it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Troyse22 (May 7, 2017)

Does Kisame have to pay for this first class trip or does this trip come from Obitos non existent heart?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yoko (May 7, 2017)

All of Kisame's large scale Suiton are casually avoided with phasing or flat out teleportation.  Nothing stops Obito from teleporting right in front of Kisame, Genjutsu-ing him with his Jinchuuriki subduing illusions and warping him to the other dimension (or just blindsiding him with a warp / knife to the back).

Space-time users are Kisame's bane (and to be honest, most people's bane) because they can flat out bypass his large-scale offense / defense which usually wards off most fighters.


----------



## Gohara (May 7, 2017)

Obito wins with low to mid difficulty in my opinion.  Obito is the Leader of Akatsuki and in most cases in Shonen the Leader is the most powerful in the organization.  Nothing that we've seen from Kisame yet leads me to believe that he might be an exception to that.


----------



## Stonaem (May 8, 2017)

By the logic everyone is using here, Konan should've been fodderised by Obito. But she wasn't, now was she?

So for me, based on the Konan fight, all anyone has to do to beat Obito is roll out constant attacks for five minutes, then repeat.
Alternatively, there's the famed clone weakness that kamui has.
Alternatively, there's the chakra absorption that should be able to affect kamui( like all other MS jitsu) as well as drain Obito if he tries to make contact( Kisame does have the reflexes, if not outright speed)
At worst, Kisame will just go waterdome and dare Obito to tag him.

How can people simply ignore these important options that Kisame has?
Why do we still apply 'standing still effect' to shinobi in these matches? Kage level shinobi!
The fact that I'm the ONLY ONE making a case for Kisame, is sure proof that something ain't quite right here today


----------



## Tri (May 8, 2017)

Obito really shouldn't have any issues here. He's basically superior in every stat imaginable even without Kamui.


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (May 8, 2017)

Silnaem said:


> By the logic everyone is using here, Konan should've been fodderised by Obito. But she wasn't, now was she?
> 
> So for me, based on the Konan fight, all anyone has to do to beat Obito is roll out constant attacks for five minutes, then repeat.
> Alternatively, there's the famed clone weakness that kamui has.
> ...



Konan was able to counter Obitos Kamui and genjutsu even without prep (beginning of the fight) because shes a logia type character (she can regenerate large parts of her body without a problem and shes literally paper), while all Kisame haves is chakra absorbing abilities that I doubt will faze Obito and he haves no real way to avoid his Sharingan. Obito literally haves an edge in almost every aspect so w/o prep he wins low-diff if kisame had full prep mid-diff at most


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (May 8, 2017)

Obito aint need kamui for that.. Low diff in the end..


----------



## Troyse22 (May 8, 2017)

JiraiyaFlash said:


> Obito aint need kamui for that.. Low diff in the end..



Kisame stomps a Kamuiless Obito, idk a single person who would disagree besides you, GT and maybe Isaiah



Silnaem said:


> By the logic everyone is using here, Konan should've been fodderised by Obito. But she wasn't, now was she?
> 
> So for me, based on the Konan fight, all anyone has to do to beat Obito is roll out constant attacks for five minutes, then repeat.
> Alternatively, there's the famed clone weakness that kamui has.
> ...


I'll jump in if you get the ball rolling, but even I don't see how this matchup is anything besides 50/50. For Kisame to decisively win, you'd even have to convince me


----------



## Trojan (May 8, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> Idk, 50/50, depends entirely how fast Kisame decides he needs Waterdome.
> 
> Nothing short of max difficulty for whoever wins. If either hold back anything they're screwed.




I am sorry man, but Kisame saw Obito's eye.

Genjutsu GG it is.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Troyse22 (May 8, 2017)

Hussain said:


> I am sorry man, but Kisame saw Obito's eye.
> 
> Genjutsu GG it is.




This is young Kisame before his partnership with itachi. He went from having little to no knowledge of Sharingan and its genjutsu to having nearly unrivaled knowledge of Sharingan, MS techs and how they are applied. Kisame will not be caught in genjutsu here.


----------



## The_Conqueror (May 8, 2017)

A guy who was taking 3 vs 1 Kakashi Gai Narutos subsequent attacks, stalling a group of ninja to capture itachi just joking around without trouble isnot having trouble with clones. The only time obito was clone feinted was when kakashi send Naruto to box land when obito simultaneously phased

Minato wouldnot call obitos power needs specific counters if clone was all it needed to beat him. Every one were doing clone one way or the other.

As for the match obito low diffs. Kisame has no counter to kamui .Portrayal hax  everything is in favor of obito.


----------



## Android (May 8, 2017)

Is this thread serious ? 
Obito doesn't even need Kamui to waste this fool.
Genjutsu, Uchiha Kaenjin + Juubi size Katons is enough to make this a stomp

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Troyse22 (May 8, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Is this thread serious ?
> Obito doesn't even need Kamui to waste this fool.
> Genjutsu, Uchiha Kaenjin + Juubi size Katons is enough to make this a stomp




Juubi sized Suitons win it.

He's not getting genjutsud per the explanation provided

But you've seen me say all this when I made huge Kisame vs EMS Sasuke threads as well as Kisame vs Itachi threads. You've been provided with the evidence constantly, and yet you still pull that crap 

I've seen you actually debate, you're not bad but when it comes to me you feign stupidity

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trojan (May 8, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> This is young Kisame before his partnership with itachi. He went from having little to no knowledge of Sharingan and its genjutsu to having nearly unrivaled knowledge of Sharingan, MS techs and how they are applied. Kisame will not be caught in genjutsu here.


He obviously does have knowledge of the sharingan. go to the page after that, and you will see him talking about it. 


Also, Kisame still looked at Obito's eye after itachi's death when Obito removed his mask in front of him. Sorry to tell you this, but it's a Genjutsu GG. There is no way around it. U_U


----------



## Android (May 8, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> Juubi sized Suitons win it.
> 
> He's not getting genjutsud per the explanation provided
> 
> ...


Wait a sec, why would anyone take your horseshit explanation seriously ? 
Just because you think he can avoid genjutsu doesn't mean he actually can do so 
People with the Sharingan and people whom are far more familiar with Uchihas get caught in Genjutsu, but somehow Kisame can do better ?  gtfo please.

Um, no genius i said Uchiha Kaenjin + fire style negs Kisame after Obito mind fucks him with Genjutsu 

Give up Try, you just can't win against me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stonaem (May 8, 2017)

NightingaleOfShadows said:


> Konan was able to counter Obitos Kamui and genjutsu even without prep (beginning of the fight) because shes a logia type character (she can regenerate large parts of her body without a problem and shes literally paper), while all Kisame haves is chakra absorbing abilities that I doubt will faze Obito and he haves no real way to avoid his Sharingan.


Yeah I get this. But this is how she nullified his attack. I was referring to how she nullified his defenses(continuous attack)



NightingaleOfShadows said:


> Obito literally haves an edge in almost every aspect so w/o prep he wins low-diff


I strongly disagree with this part. Strength, speed, nature release, chakra reserves all go to Kisame for me. Maybe equal in reflexes( but then again Kisame actually engages in taijutsu, unlike Obito), tactics/intellect. Obito only outclasses in genjutsu( does Kisame even have genjutsu?). Maybe he has better knowledge as well.

Yeah, I honestly can't argue against sharingan coz Kisame isn't a blind fighter. So if this comes into play I fully concede.

However, I think Kisame wins otherwise. If Kamui was trolled by clones once it can be done again.

Lastly, glad you're back @Troyse22

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Troyse22 (May 8, 2017)

Hussain said:


> He obviously does have knowledge of the sharingan. go to the page after that, and you will see him talking about it.
> 
> 
> Also, Kisame still looked at Obito's eye after itachi's death when Obito removed his mask in front of him. Sorry to tell you this, but it's a Genjutsu GG. There is no way around it. U_U




He didn't have the knowledge he did from his partnership with Itachi though, Kisame probably knew the basics of Sharingan and that's it.

Also, Kisame looked into his eyes because they were allies at the time you're talking about, it's similar to when Hashirama looked into Madaras eyes at the stone tablets.


----------



## Trojan (May 8, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> He didn't have the knowledge he did from his partnership with Itachi though, Kisame probably knew the basics of Sharingan and that's it.
> 
> Also, Kisame looked into his eyes because they were allies at the time you're talking about, it's similar to when Hashirama looked into Madaras eyes at the stone tablets.



Please don't put excuses. It's you who always bring "he looked at X uchiha eye, so Genjutsu GG". Please, apply to your own rules/logic. U_U


As for Hashirama, he was also looking at Asspulldara's face, so it's a Genjutsu GG as well.


----------



## Stonaem (May 8, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Just because you think he can avoid genjutsu doesn't mean he actually can do so


Yeah this works both ways buddy. Just because someone can use genjutsu doesn't mean they will and even if they do it may not always work. Otherwise the Uchiha and Ketsuryugan would've taken over the world by nownow



GuidingThunder said:


> People with the Sharingan and people whom are far more familiar with Uchihas get caught in Genjutsu, but somehow Kisame can do better ?


Ironically the one clan that has always rivalled and beaten the uchiha is a clan of physical and chakra brutes, JUST LIKE KISAME.

With that I'm fully convinced that Kisame wins. Because genjutsu was the only chance Obito had.


----------



## StandingMan (May 8, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Is this thread serious ?
> Obito doesn't even need Kamui to waste this fool.
> Genjutsu, Uchiha Kaenjin + Juubi size Katons is enough to make this a stomp



Actually yes, with how Jaws was hyped up here lately it seemed like a fairly even match.

Jaws' physical strength and ability to absorb both damage and chakra makes this at least mid diff, in my opinion. 

Waterdome and sharknado attacks make this interesting.

However, I still think Obito takes this because of Kamui. All he has to do is catch Jaws off guard once.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (May 8, 2017)

Obito negs

Kisame has shit all to deal with kamui


----------



## Android (May 8, 2017)

Silnaem said:


> Yeah this works both ways buddy. Just because someone can use genjutsu doesn't mean they will and even if they do it may not always work. Otherwise the Uchiha and Ketsuryugan would've taken over the world by nownow


Um no, unless you can provide a proper counter for Obito's Genjutsu that Kisame might have, your points hold no water.
Kisame already got trolled by Kurenai's Genjutsu in the manga lol.


Silnaem said:


> Ironically the one clan that has always rivalled and beaten the uchiha is a clan of physical and chakra brutes, JUST LIKE KISAME.


I really hope you're not implying what i think you're implying.


Silnaem said:


> With that I'm fully convinced that Kisame wins. Because genjutsu was the only chance Obito had.



Good one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stonaem (May 9, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Um no, unless you can provide a proper counter for Obito's Genjutsu that Kisame might have, your points hold no water.


My point is that any argument you have works both ways. I'm not denying that genjutsu is an important part of Obito arsenal( I ain't thaat biased). At the same time, to suggest that genjutsu gg premises that Kisame, a very experienced shinobi, has never encountered genjutsu users before and therefore has absolutely no counters to it. Like someone said a while back: A lack of panel feats does not equal a lack of ability.Especially for an experienced mid kage tier.



GuidingThunder said:


> Kisame already got trolled by Kurenai's Genjutsu in the manga lol.


Now this is a proper argument. An actual occurrence of Kisame getting gg'd by genjutsu holds heavy weight, on the surface.
Now I could argue:
- Against someone he did not know was a genjutsu specialist
- Even more experience for Kisame against genjutsu 
- He knows Obito is an Uchiha who practically koto'd the Mizukage, he'll be careful af
But I'm more interested in how you'll explain this . . . .



GuidingThunder said:


> I really hope you're not implying what i think you're implying.


. . . . How on earth is it possible that the Senju were the rivals of the Uchiha instead of clans like the Hyuga( which have a better arsenal for dealing with genjutsu)?
Also, what exactly do you think I'm implying? I pointed out that the two main qualities of the Senju are also possessed by Kisame. So if they have any effect on genjutsu then he gets the benefits too.



GuidingThunder said:


> Good one.


Almost as good as implying:
- Kisame has no genjutsu experience
- Kisame would rush straight on against a known genjutsu user
- Genjutsu = gg yet the Uchiha choose not to rule the world. Instead they choose oppression from the Leaf 
- Lack of panel feats = lack of ability. For an experienced kage level!?!

While on that you may as well address my points with the Kurenai example.
I believe Kisame wins this, but I'm willing to be convinced otherwise. However, your points so far are based on poor premises, assumptions and a dismissal of common sense. Respectfully,


----------



## Hi no Ishi (May 9, 2017)

Based on feats only, Kisame gets trapped or genjutsued before long. 
He ain't a sensor really his sword just seeks large chakra sources, so Obito wrecks in a no knowledge scenario.
There are lots of maybe might bes and we all have our own conjecture but all he has shown is that he has gotten genjutsu negged. It's not like Naruto where he got negged and then got the partner method available later.


----------



## The_Conqueror (May 9, 2017)

Silnaem said:


> By the logic everyone is using here, Konan should've been fodderised by Obito. But she wasn't, now was she?



Konan With Knowledge of Kamui
Who planned a suicide attack 
Who needed prep to stand a chance 
Who most likely is immune to genjutsu in her shikigami no mai form



Silnaem said:


> So for me, based on the Konan fight, all anyone has to do to beat Obito is roll out constant attacks for five minutes, then repeat.


There  is no Way kisame can know of 5 minute weakness 
Even if he knows no way he can use 5 minute of regular attacks without it
Even if he can replicate that kisame has to make sure obito has to phase through every shit
Even if kisame can do that izanagi still comes into play 
And thats a lot of even if



Silnaem said:


> Alternatively, there's the famed clone weakness that kamui has.


A guy who was taking 3 vs 1 Kakashi Gai Narutos subsequent attacks, stalling a group of ninja to capture itachi just joking around without trouble isnot having trouble with clones. The only time obito was clone feinted was when kakashi send Naruto to box land when obito simultaneously phased

Minato wouldnot call obitos power needs specific counters if clone was all it needed to beat him. Every one were doing clone one way or the other



Silnaem said:


> Alternatively, there's the chakra absorption that should be able to affect kamui( like all other MS jitsu) as well as drain Obito if he tries to make contact( Kisame does have the reflexes, if not outright speed


Kamui is a space time distortion not chakra. He Cannot absorb kamui
Minato needed hiraishin to evade obitos kanji
Kisame reacting to kamui when he was left chest less by V2_ bee is fan fiction



Silnaem said:


> At worst, Kisame will just go waterdome and dare Obito to tag him.


Jubbi size Katon to vaporize dome
Walk upto kisame and take him to boxland
Izanagi

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Stonaem (May 9, 2017)

@professor83
- I think you did a good job of addressing my points, there's just two I disagree with

- i think the 'tailed beast without a tail' can attack continuously for five minutes, then repeat
- I assumed this fight is normal Obito( Tobi powers). Unless otherwise, then no way katon will beat Suit on
- Why wouldn't Kisame know or be able to figure out Kamui time limit?
- Why couldn't Kisame replicate the clone trick? Even if ,would Obito even get the chance to warp him while being flooded?


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (May 9, 2017)

Why people directly talking about Genjutsu & Kamui those are Obito's biggest guns for chars like perfect jincs, minato, naruto..

He dont need kamui or genjutsu for Kİsame

Regen (Kisame needs chakra reserve in the samehada he cant regen w/o that but Obito can) , Better physicality (comparable strength but faster ), Better taijutsu and fundamental skills, bigger size of jutsus like Uchiha Kaejin and Bakufu Ranbu.
Giant Shurikens and rods from box land. Intangibility (defensive usage of kamui), Gunbai (which is redirect most of the Kisame's jutsus even Daikodan  ) , Mokuton efficieny.

He dont need Kamui or Genjutsu to beat the shit out of Kisame or any akatsuki member except Nagato & Itachi.


----------



## The_Conqueror (May 9, 2017)

Silnaem said:


> i think the 'tailed beast without a tail' can attack continuously for five minutes, then repeat


-Kisame has to make sure every attacks in each second can kill obito. Drowning him and all is not gonna be a problem because obito can simply go to box land and come out somewhere safe

-The attacks has to be fast enough. Obito kamuied sasuke in of already charged jinton thats the level of speed of kamui

-Without planning there is a high chance of failure in this kind of scenario



Silnaem said:


> I assumed this fight is normal Obito( Tobi powers). Unless otherwise, then no way katon will beat Suit on


This is normal Tobi. He did not learn those katon, kamui shurikens , uchiha kaejin in war arc all of a sudden. 





Silnaem said:


> Why wouldn't Kisame know or be able to figure out Kamui time limit?



Why would he know? Why would a leader show his abilities to memebers?

Kisame wasnot known for his intelligence and all. The only one who knew of 5 min secret  to Kamui was Konan who worked with Tobi for like 13 or more years and knew his status as madara And has seen him using Kamui.



Silnaem said:


> Why couldn't Kisame replicate the clone trick?



The only clone that tricked obito was  narutos clone who was taken to box land by kakashi who had same timespace as Obito. Obito was not involved in anything there that led to his unmasking
When he faced Narutos clone he destroyed it
He had no trouble taking in simutenous attack of kakashi gai KCM naruto with phashing. 
Clones are not doing a jackass shit to obito

Again to emphasize that minato stated it needed specific counters to beat obito. 



Silnaem said:


> Even if ,would Obito even get the chance to warp him while being flooded?


.

The only instance obito will be flooded is when he materlises but thats not gonna.

Killer bee still could hold his breath in dome so obito just need to naterislise for a second take kisame and go to box land that his own area. 
But it will never come to that. Obitos initial attack is to take enemy By surprise and no way in hell is kisame reacting to a kamui wrap


----------



## Stonaem (May 9, 2017)

professor83 said:


> -Kisame has to make sure every attacks in each second can kill obito.



Good point, agreed. However, I think 1000 sharks can accomplish this. ( we agree he has the chakra, right?) 




professor83 said:


> -





professor83 said:


> Drowning him and all is not gonna be a problem because obito can simply go to box land and come out somewhere safe



Yeah I'm always confused about this. How come he didn't do the instapop any where against Konan. Yet he did it to save Sasuke. 



professor83 said:


> --The attacks has to be fast enough. Obito kamuied sasuke in of already charged jinton thats the level of speed of kamui


Agreed. Again, I think the sharks a fast enough



professor83 said:


> --Without planning there is a high chance of failure in this kind of scenario


Agreed. But I think Kisame, the battle lover, has planned for Obito. Also, sharks don't need prep. For me, only cause of failure would be running out of chakra source, which I don't ik will happen.



professor83 said:


> -This is normal Tobi. He did not learn those katon, kamui shurikens , uchiha kaejin in war arc all of a sudden.


Tobito is pre War Arc, no rinnegan or bijuu chakra boostboost. Also, he only had one kamui eye at this stage. Kamui only works on him and contacted targets







professor83 said:


> -Why would he know? Why would a leader show his abilities to memebers?


Kisame is one of only few who know Obito true identity. I'm fully convinced he knows base abilities. Based on Bee fight and Kisame history. . . .




professor83 said:


> -





professor83 said:


> Kisame wasnot known for his intelligence and all. The only one who knew of 5 min secret  to Kamui was Konan who worked with Tobi for like 13 or more years and knew his status as madara And has seen him using Kamui.



. . . . I think he is plenty smart enough, esp in battle scenario, to figure out time limit.





professor83 said:


> -The only clone that tricked obito was  narutos clone who was taken to box land by kakashi who had same timespace as Obito. Obito was not involved in anything there that led to his unmasking
> When he faced Narutos clone he destroyed it
> He had no trouble taking in simutenous attack of kakashi gai KCM naruto with phashing.


Understood 




professor83 said:


> -Clones are not doing a jackass shit to obito[/QUOTE





professor83 said:


> ]
> Disagreed. Kisame clones are very powerful due to chakra quantity
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## The_Conqueror (May 9, 2017)

Silnaem said:


> Good point, agreed. However, I think 1000 sharks can accomplish this. ( we agree he has the chakra, right?)


1000 sharks are flat out dealt with basic  moktun, katon as it was dealt with asakajuku just a fire produced from friction of air
Phasing is another counter but this is a realistic scenario if kisame can produce the jutsu for five minutes and has knowledge and kisame has favorable scenario that is obito did not take kisame to boxland before he weave a single sign, or use genjutsu on him, or thre kamui shuriken



Silnaem said:


> Yeah I'm always confused about this. How come he didn't do the instapop any where against Konan. Yet he did it to save Sasuke



Why wouldNot he insta stop. Konan would have died in that scenario. He wanted konan alive to extract info out of her. 



Silnaem said:


> Agreed. Again, I think the sharks a fast enough



Like what speed feats do the shark have. Minato needed a last minute teleportation to deal with obito 
Nothing is stoping obito to come behind kisame for kamui gg or throw kamui shuriken which doesnot need a single sign while kisame has to flood the area and again use signs to perform jutsu. Obito is simpy fast among them and will control the battle not kisame




Silnaem said:


> Tobito is pre War Arc, no rinnegan or bijuu chakra boostboost. Also, he only had one kamui eye at this stage. Kamui only works on him and contacted targets


He dealt with masters and Naruto using just kamui
Stalled group of ninjas to capture itachi without even trying
Made the world believe he was madara with the one eye.
I am not one of those who believe Tobi learned uchiha kaejin, Katon and all after he implanted rinnegan



Silnaem said:


> Kisame is one of only few who know Obito true identity. I'm fully convinced he knows base abilities. Based on Bee fight and Kisame history. . . .


Itachi knew who obito was did not know his abilities. Konan who was with obi to for 14 years did not know of izanagi. There is no way a secretive ninjas who operate in shadows would let sb know his abilities especially when kisame was partnered  who posed a threat to both obito/organization



Silnaem said:


> I think he is plenty smart enough, esp in battle scenario, to figure out time limit.



Like what were intelligence feats kisame had shown?
Just imagine yourself being in place of kisame and obito phases through a jutsu. What will you think
The most a ninja can derive of obito is he materializes to attack that is if ninja survive his first wrap

Am not able to quote the other statements so
-What exactly are kisames clone gonna accomplish , obito destroys thm with katon, moktun , gunbai, or pretend he is attacking and just phase and let clones take out clone like he tricked torune to posion too
-Minato simply had right method of taking out kamui. He was faster than obito by a millisec or so. Kisame isnot replicating that 

-First of why would obito let kisame to weave sign. He comes underground takes Kisame to box land

-what does war veterans and  all have to do if they donot have counter at all to a technique. Itachi one shotted orochimaru, Obito presumably one shorted yagura and later many anbus during konoha attack , presumably destroyed the uchiha police force and all

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

